# Coffee in GM M & P Base



## melonie (Mar 15, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

Did anybody try to brew some coffee or cappucino and add it to the M & P?  If yes, how much did you put in?  Would instant coffee also work for a M & P coffee bar?  It'd be great if I could do that since I have coffee readily available in my kitchen at all times  .  

Have a great day,

Melonie


----------



## topcat (Mar 15, 2009)

Hi Melonie! Yes one of my best sellers is Coffe & Cream MP soap.  I use 2 T liquid espresso coffee (double strength) to around 1 kg base.  I have PMd you with the recipe I use to give you a better idea of what I do.

Tanya


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 15, 2009)

You do not really want to add liquid/water to M&P. You can add instant coffe grounds. It will make a bit of a mess when you wash with it, but it's done. You can also add coffee grounds to scrubs.


----------



## melonie (Mar 15, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

Thank you for your feedback.  You guys are the best.  I can't wait to make my first coffee bar.  Coffee & Cream sounds too delicious to resist :!:

Thanks again,

Melonie


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 15, 2009)

Topcat, the water does not seperate? What efect does the extra water have on the soap? I am baffled by this   .


----------



## topcat (Mar 15, 2009)

Hi Tabitha,  I purchase my bases from Aussie Soap Supplies and just followed their recommendations on adding oil or water based ingredients to the base.  If I go over about 1 T per pound of base, then the base can begin to break down and the finished product will be softer, squishier and use up fast in the shower.  If I add more than 1 T of oil per pound then I also reduce lather as well as the other effect above.  Perhaps it depends on the base and what it is made from?  I have found if I just use a piece of base cut off the block for comparison, then the soap I craft by adding, for example, aloe vera gel (my favourite!) will have around the same hardness, lather, etc. 

If you want to trial adding something, maybe make a single mould soap?  If it takes around 3.5 oz base just reduce the 1 T maximum per pound proportionately.....so around 1/2 tsp to test?  I just followed recipes my supplier post on their website and then went on to develop my own recipes.

Tanya


----------



## cindymeredith (Mar 15, 2009)

topcat said:
			
		

> Hi Melonie! Yes one of my best sellers is Coffe & Cream MP soap.  I use 2 T liquid espresso coffee (double strength) to around 1 kg base.  I have PMd you with the recipe I use to give you a better idea of what I do.
> 
> Tanya


Tanya,
Can you either post or PM me the recipe as well?  

Thanks!
Cindy


----------



## cindymeredith (Mar 15, 2009)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> You do not really want to add liquid/water to M&P. You can add instant coffe grounds. It will make a bit of a mess when you wash with it, but it's done. You can also add coffee grounds to scrubs.



Tabitha,
I'm pretty sure I've seen a recipe for M&P with reg. used coffee grounds but can't seem to find it anywhere.  Do you know of one?

Thanks!
Cindy


----------



## Piedpipurr (Mar 16, 2009)

I just made some bars the other day with fresh coffee grounds.  I used opaque base and added my coffee grounds and some vanilla fragrance oil.  After the base hardened almost all of the grounds had settled to the bottom.  There was still a small amount throughout and it came out a beautiful coffee color........like coffee with cream in it.  I had to cut off the part where the grounds settled but otherwise I like the way it came out.  I think for the coffee grounds to work correctly you would have to use a suspension base.


----------



## topcat (Mar 16, 2009)

I find it best to pour the soap into the mould/s when it is beginning to cool and thicken slightly.  When you are stirring it then stop, you can see the grounds are beginning to stay suspended in the mix - that's when I pour.  HTH!

Tanya  

Cindy I have sent you a PM.


----------



## pepperi27 (Mar 16, 2009)

Piedpipurr said:
			
		

> I just made some bars the other day with fresh coffee grounds.  I used opaque base and added my coffee grounds and some vanilla fragrance oil.  After the base hardened almost all of the grounds had settled to the bottom.  There was still a small amount throughout and it came out a beautiful coffee color........like coffee with cream in it.  I had to cut off the part where the grounds settled but otherwise I like the way it came out.  I think for the coffee grounds to work correctly you would have to use a suspension base.



Or if you allow the base to cool down about twenty minutes, then you can add your coffee grounds and it will allow them to suspend beautifully!


----------



## KSL (Mar 18, 2009)

I"m wondering if the bar smelled like coffee?
Or just like vanilla?

Thanks =)


----------



## cindymeredith (Mar 19, 2009)

I just made a great coffee soap and it was so easy (actually, the first batch didn't turn out so I had to rebatch and do again because I poured too soon).

I used the creamy GM soap base from WSP, a little brown coloring, mocha cappuccino FO, and finely ground coffee grounds.  After melting the base, I added my color and FO.  Then I added about 1 tsp of coffee grounds (I only made one 5 oz. bar so you'd want to add more if making a full batch).  I let the mixture start to film on top and then mixed it up before pouring.  The grounds are evenly distributed and the soap smells delicious!

Just thought I'd share!


----------



## KSL (Mar 27, 2009)

Looks great!
And sounds like it smells devine!


----------



## I love soap! (Mar 27, 2009)

I love coffee soap! I add coffee grounds, unused. It is great. I'll get the recipe up here soon!


----------



## topcat (Mar 27, 2009)

Cindy, that soap looks delicious!  Congratulations!

Tanya


----------



## moondancer (Mar 31, 2009)

I use instant coffee and cocoa to make a nice mochachino soap and a scrub as well. Delicious to use and the bar is gentle enough to use on your face with just enough scrub from the coffee to exfoliate a bit. Gotta love that!


----------



## KSL (Mar 31, 2009)

Did you add preservative?


----------



## I love soap! (Apr 2, 2009)

I didn't, but i had coconut oil in it. How about you Cindy?


----------



## cindymeredith (Apr 3, 2009)

I didn't add any preservative and it's been fine.  I use the creamy goats milk base from WSP....wasn't thinking I needed a preservative. Any thoughts?


----------



## I love soap! (Apr 3, 2009)

I made the soap bout a year ago and still have tons,  it does fine


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2009)

*coffee*

I have an MP soap that has both coffee and oatmeal in it. My guy clients love it.


----------



## cindymeredith (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: coffee*



			
				Soapmommie said:
			
		

> I have an MP soap that has both coffee and oatmeal in it. My guy clients love it.


That sounds great...do you put a particular FO in it?
Just curious!


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: coffee*



			
				cindymeredith said:
			
		

> Soapmommie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I found a coffee FO that is just wonderful... a very little bit goes a long way.


----------



## studioalamode (May 6, 2009)

Coffee soap bars are one of my favorites to make.  So easy!  I just put in 1 T regular coffee grounds per 1/2 cup of white soap base.  It has a nice, rich smell, and is esthetically pleasing.  If you like to make novelty soaps, too, this soap looks especially good as teddy bear guest soaps.  (Ice cube trays available at Hobby Lobby in the party section.)


----------

